# [ebuilds] Archivos virtuales y USEs (cerrado)

## expobi

A consecuencia de recientes instalaciones he observado que:

```
virtual/ffmpeg

      Latest version installed: 9-r2

      Use Flags (stable):       +X  +encode  +mp3  +sdl  +truetype  +x264  -gsm  -jpeg2k  -libav  -opus  -speex  -theora  -threads  -vaapi  -vdpau 

```

tenia unas uses desactivadas que el  paquete al que "virtualizan" tenia activadas: (jpeg2k, theora y threads)

```
 media-video/ffmpeg

      Latest version installed: 3.3.6

      Use Flags (stable):       +X  +alsa  +bzip2  +cpu_flags_x86_mmx  +cpu_flags_x86_mmxext  +cpu_flags_x86_sse  +cpu_flags_x86_sse2  +cpu_flags_x86_sse3  +cpu_flags_x86_ssse3  +encode  +fdk  +fftools_aviocat  +fftools_cws2fws  +fftools_ffescape  +fftools_ffeval  +fftools_ffhash  +fftools_fourcc2pixfmt  +fftools_graph2dot  +fftools_ismindex  +fftools_pktdumper  +fftools_qt-faststart  +fftools_sidxindex  +fftools_trasher  +gpl  +hardcoded-tables  +iconv  +jpeg2k  +mp3  +network  +opengl  +openh264  +openssl  +postproc  +sdl  +sdl  +ssh  +svg  +theora  +threads  +truetype  +vorbis  +vpx  +wavpack  +webp  +x264  +x265  +xcb  +xcb  +xcb  +xvid  +zlib  -abi_x86_32  -amr  -amr  -amrenc  -bluray  -bs2b  -cdio  -chromaprint  -chromium  -codec2  -cpu_flags_x86_3dnow  -cpu_flags_x86_3dnowext  -cpu_flags_x86_aes  -cpu_flags_x86_avx  -cpu_flags_x86_avx2  -cpu_flags_x86_fma3  -cpu_flags_x86_fma4  -cpu_flags_x86_sse4_1  -cpu_flags_x86_sse4_2  -cpu_flags_x86_xop  -cpudetection  -debug  -doc  -flite  -fontconfig  -frei0r  -fribidi  -gcrypt  -gme  -gmp  -gnutls  -gsm  -iec61883  -ieee1394  -jack  -kvazaar  -ladspa  -libaom  -libass  -libcaca  -libdrm  -libilbc  -libressl  -librtmp  -libsoxr  -libv4l  -lv2  -lzma  -modplug  -openal  -opencl  -opus  -oss  -pic  -pulseaudio  -rubberband  -samba  -snappy  -speex  -srt  -static-libs  -test  -twolame  -v4l  -vaapi  -vdpau  -video_cards_nvidia  -zeromq  -zimg  -zvbi 

```

y entonces me pregunto si los "virtuales" tienen que tener las mismas USEs activadas que los "virtualizados", ¿o no tienen que ver unas con otras?

¿Alguien lo puede aclarar?Last edited by expobi on Thu Jan 17, 2019 11:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dwosky

Hola,

Entiendo que ambos deberían tener las mismas USE habilitadas por defecto.

Si cambias las USE flags en un paquete e instalas también el virtual, yo incluiría las mismas flags en el virtual. Seguramente no pase nada porque el virtual no instala nada, sino que es la implementación del ejecutable al que representa.

Si en este caso pones +jpgeg2k en media-video/ffmpeg y -jpeg2k en virtual/ffmpeg, el paquete de media-video será el que vea el requisito, baje las dependencias y compile acorde a ellas.

Si lo haces al reves, es decir, +jpeg2k en virtual/ffmpeg y -jpgeg2k en media-video/ffmpeg, el paquete virtual va a bajar las dependencias para jpeg2k, pero ffmpeg no se va a compilar con su soporte, por lo que es un poco tonteria.

Espero haber aclarado la duda.

----------

## expobi

Gracias.

Por si acaso puse las USEs iguales en los dos paquetes en pachage.use y actualice.

----------

